

David Miranda's detention can be justified - rahoulb
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/robcrilly/100231572/david-mirandas-detention-is-not-as-sinister-as-it-sounds-but-our-sweeping-anti-terror-laws-are/

======
rahoulb
I like Rob Crilly's writing, and he raises an important point.

The problem isn't the detention itself, which _could_ be argued for. The real
problem is the legislation that allows such wide-ranging reasons for detention
itself.

